# Just because.....



## mishele (Jan 13, 2013)

I can. :greenpbl:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Damnit... you did it again! Gorgeous.. just like you! I think the reason you do these so well, is that they reflect the inner you! :hug::


----------



## pgriz (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, that was my reaction too...  Sigh.  Mishele, you're such a tease.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you ever


----------



## manicmike (Jan 13, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## binga63 (Jan 13, 2013)

awesome.....


----------



## mishele (Jan 13, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Damnit... you did it again! Gorgeous.. just like you! I think the reason you do these so well, is that they reflect the inner you! :hug::


LOL Charlie, you are too much! Your flattery isn't going to get you anywhere! 



pgriz said:


> Yeah, that was my reaction too...  Sigh.  Mishele, you're such a tease.


I've been called worse things. :greenpbl:

Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## vtf (Jan 13, 2013)

My signature says it all...well done again.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 13, 2013)

how in the world did you do that?

once the adoration subsides, I'd love to see a "how this was done".


----------



## mishele (Jan 13, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> how in the world did you do that?
> 
> once the adoration subsides, I'd love to see a "how this was done".


If I tell you, what do I get?


----------



## thetrue (Jan 13, 2013)

Mishele, I think I have an idea of how you do this. I'm going to try and see if it works


----------



## manaheim (Jan 13, 2013)

Epic as always.


----------



## Mully (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful ....  wonderful colors, OK thats enough I don't want it to go to your head!


----------



## mishele (Jan 13, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Mishele, I think I have an idea of how you do this. I'm going to try and see if it works


OK, Jeffie. Let's see whatcha got....PM me. 

Thanks kiddos!!


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> nycphotography said:
> 
> 
> > how in the world did you do that?
> ...




oooh.  what do you want?


----------



## pgriz (Jan 13, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> how in the world did you do that?
> 
> once the adoration subsides, I'd love to see a "how this was done".



Uh - if she let's you in onto the secret before the rest of us, we will just have to go and find you and burn you at the stake, because it would take witchcraft to make her reveal her secret.   

Seriously though, part of the challenge is to figure out how Mishele has done it.  I've been trying various techniques, as have others, and it has helped to push my skill level a few notches higher, but I still haven't figured it out.  Try it - you'll be surprised at how subtle this is.


----------



## jlo24141 (Jan 13, 2013)

love it


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 13, 2013)

I really like this, very unique.


----------



## laynea24 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so jealous of you and your awesome flower shots!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 13, 2013)

I popped a bone-ah.


----------



## Geaux (Jan 13, 2013)

gah, another awesome shot!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2013)

*"D'oh!"*

Outstanding!


----------



## joylyn (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok hang me at the stake I wanna know how you did that also


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2013)

laynea24 said:


> I'm so jealous of you and your awesome flower shots!!


Don't be jealous, be inspired! Grab your camera and get out there!!



o hey tyler said:


> I popped a bone-ah.


I guess that means you like it...lol 



joylyn said:


> Ok hang me at the stake I wanna know how you did that also


Unless you can get me an agent and a gallery deal in NYC, I'm not talkin. :lmao:


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2013)

Where do you get the flowers? It's winter! Or are you one of those people who hits the florist pretty often anyways, so you usually have these things around?

Nicely done. If you're using anything like my reverse engineered technique, this was quite difficult to get. It's quite lovely.


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks, Sir. I took tons of pictures during the summer. I go back through them from time to time and pick one out to edit. This is one I did yesterday.  All the flowers are from my garden.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> I popped a bone-ah.



Can't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


>



LOL OMG That is awesome!! I have that same nightie!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> Thanks, Sir. I took tons of pictures during the summer. I go back through them from time to time and pick one out to edit. This is one I did yesterday.  All the flowers are from my garden.



I thought this looked familiar. Have we seen this with a different edit? Or at least the same type of flower?

It's not bad.


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Sir. I took tons of pictures during the summer. I go back through them from time to time and pick one out to edit. This is one I did yesterday.  All the flowers are from my garden.
> ...


Same type of flower, not the same flower. I've tried all kinds of flowers. The size and shape of this type seems to work best. I need to find it in different colors for this coming spring/summer.

Thanks everyone for the comments!!


----------



## Geaux (Jan 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> LOL OMG That is awesome!! I have that same nightie!




PROOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!


----------



## CherylL (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful!  Love the complimentary colors.


----------



## Mike Lamb (Jan 14, 2013)

As always, soft and provocative.  Bravo.


----------



## mishele (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, peeps!!
Sorry, no nightie shots.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 15, 2013)

Love.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 15, 2013)

Picking colors is hard. My daughter's tempera paints are also in rather unappealing colors, it turns out.

My theory is that mishele uses her nightie in an undisclosed manner to create her flowers.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 15, 2013)

People Mish-understand your technique 
Me too
Love it


----------



## thetrue (Jan 15, 2013)

mishele said:


> Thanks, peeps!!
> Sorry, no nightie shots.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mishele (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, Kathy and Frequency!!

Jeff, I'm waiting for your PM. :er:


----------



## thetrue (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh shiznit. I thought I sent it the other night, but that was right around 4am when TPF fails for half an hour. I'll message you in a bit.


----------



## hopdaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I see you are still doing the Kool stuff ,Mish ! you rock Girl !


----------



## pgriz (Jan 15, 2013)

um, Jeff?  Why are you PM'ing Mishele at 4 am?  Could be misconstrued, ya know.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 15, 2013)

pgriz said:


> um, Jeff?  Why are you PM'ing Mishele at 4 am?  Could be misconstrued, ya know.


Uhhhhhhh, it has something to do with.......uhhhhh........her "method?"  :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Jan 15, 2013)

pgriz said:


> um, Jeff?  Why are you PM'ing Mishele at 4 am?  Could be misconstrued, ya know.


Most of my PM's come after 2am...
Speaking of PM's, pgriz I might have a proposition for you...lol I'll PM you later.....


----------



## mishele (Jan 15, 2013)

hopdaddy said:


> Well I see you are still doing the Kool stuff ,Mish ! you rock Girl !


Thank you, babe!! Good to see you drop in once and a while!! Hope everything is going well for ya!


----------



## invisible (Jan 16, 2013)

This thread needs a bump.


----------



## Actinometro (Jan 16, 2013)

Great !


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

invisible said:


> This thread needs a bump.


Was that scheduled? Lol


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2013)

invisible said:


> This thread needs a bump.



I think Mishele has had quite enough attention for today.


----------



## invisible (Jan 16, 2013)

thetrue said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs a bump.
> ...


Yes, and I have to apologize, it was 12 minutes late.



runnah said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs a bump.
> ...


We will look into that, thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 16, 2013)

Now I'm convinced. That could only have been taken by a man.
Seriously, keep doing it. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## mishele (Jan 16, 2013)

invisible said:


> This thread needs a bump.


I love it when you bump me!! 



runnah said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs a bump.
> ...


NEVER!! :lmao:

And yes, I am a dude!!


----------



## Radical (Jan 16, 2013)

Just awsome.


----------



## Dave Devoid (Jan 17, 2013)

This is an incredible shot...Monet springs to mind...Awesome stuff....


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks, Radical and Dave!! I'm glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## runnah (Jan 17, 2013)

Stop it! Her/his head will explode.


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> Stop it! Her/his head will explode.


Too late!! hehe


----------



## runnah (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Stop it! Her/his head will explode.
> ...



I hate flowers, colors, blur and states that being with "P". 

That should let some air out.


----------



## tagan (Jan 17, 2013)

Amazing photo. I wish I could come up with a more colorful compliment.. but "amazing" pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 17, 2013)

WOW! That is simply fantastic!


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


I could tell you had no taste! :er:


Demers18 said:


> WOW! That is simply fantastic!


Thanks, Lee!!


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 18, 2013)

I just love this motion blur effect (If used wisely).


----------



## mishele (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you, Sir!!


----------

